#ubuntuforums 2011-07-18
<bizy> Hey can any one assist me in installing vmware workstation 7 on kubuntu 11.04
<bizy> after installing workstation, before the first run when itwants to compile every thing i get this error
<bizy> http://pastebin.com/xdvYCgpa
<zenrox> i just used vmware player
<bizy> zenrox, from what i have gathered this allso affects vmware player
<zenrox> hmm i dint have any prob
<bizy> hmm
<zenrox> whent and got vmplayer 3.1.4 i386 
<zenrox> raducotescu-vmware-server-linux-2.6.3x-kernel-release-1.6-0-gbb26dce.tar <--- maby this helped tho i ant too shure
<zenrox> i know this was for server but from what i read this worked for any of the vmware modules
<zenrox> i had googled howto install vmware player in ubuntu 11.04
<bizy> zenrox, yea it seems to be broken on ubuntu for the time being
<zenrox> works just fine for me
<bizy> :(
<bizy> maybe i just give up to easly
<bizy> zenrox, can you give me a download link for that?
<zenrox> i had to combine to different howto's
<bizy> do you remember them?
<zenrox> dont rember whare  got it or the howtos
<bizy> damn
<zenrox> google is a geat resource tho
<bizy> yea.... been doing that for a few hours now.
<zenrox> keep it up
<zenrox> you'll find the right stuff
<zenrox> took me 2 days to find the right info
<bizy> I know.. I need a break
<zenrox> take a break and start agine tomaro
<bizy> for now the player is working
<bizy> so ill use that for the time being
<bizy> the pain i put myself through to play EVE
<zenrox> eve can run under wine
<bizy> zenrox, Heh. sure.  So ive herd.
<bizy> zenrox, vmware has the been the only solution to work
<zenrox> winetricks i think has a script for it to install
<zenrox> makes it easy
<zenrox> i got fable : the lost chapters to install under winetricks
<bizy> ill check into that
<bizy> but last time i tired even using that the program didnt boot
<zenrox> hmm 
<bizy> it would run, not give an error... but the game never came up.
<zenrox> worth a try tho
<bizy> well thanks
<bizy> you were more help than most :D
<zenrox> also check winehg for some special configs for eve
<bizy> i did
<zenrox> ok
<zenrox> read the comments too
<zenrox> i had to read them for fable
<bizy> hmm
<zenrox> sometimes thares nuggets of good info in the comments
<bizy> zenrox, are you farmilar with quassel
<bizy> I my self am new to kde
<bizy> and i herd theres a feature that hosts an irc client server that you can connect to with the main gui on a client machine
<bizy> Oh found what im looking for :d
<zenrox> lol
<newz2000> hey technoviking, I'm ready to start working on the openid stuff for the forums but need some info about the error and configuration before I can start.
<technoviking> newz2000: I cold not get the plugin to load in vb 4
<newz2000> technoviking: can you tell me what the errors are? or show me?
<technoviking> let me look
<technoviking> newz2000: it is not currently in the template will have to try to re-add it to test forum.
<newz2000> technoviking: I can pull up the test forum site
<technoviking> will be a few days
<newz2000> oh :-(
<newz2000> ok.
<newz2000> I can't do much until I can actually get details about the prob
<technoviking> did anyone write instruction for the plugin on the LP team? ubuntugeek is gone so I'm just stomping in the mine field
<newz2000> technoviking: not that I know of
<newz2000> I've glanced at the code but this is the first tiem I've done anything with it
<technoviking> newz2000: PM me your email, want to CC you on a email
<newz2000> technoviking: there you go.
<newz2000> I have ssh access to the server if you need it
<technoviking> thanks
<newz2000> though probably no better permissions than you have
<newz2000> technoviking: thanks. Hopefully we'll hear from ryan.
<sphika> Hey everyone. I just installed Vista to a separate partition on my laptop. I had to reinstall GRUB2 so that I could switch between the two operation systems. However, grub now finds many, many multiple linux images (so I have over a dozen options). Any Idea what the problem is?
#ubuntuforums 2011-07-20
<climbe2> Help!... can't boot Ubuntu 10.04.1 after upgrading to kernel 2.6.32-33
#ubuntuforums 2011-07-21
<intlkleinblue> how do i delete my account on ubuntuforums.org
#ubuntuforums 2011-07-22
<HeyMrDeadMan> ugh
<HeyMrDeadMan> when will servers be back up?
<HeyMrDeadMan> also
<HeyMrDeadMan> why the fuck do they make it so hard to buy shit
<HeyMrDeadMan> and i just realized im typing in the wrong channel
<HeyMrDeadMan> Good night folks!
<Darkfd> anyone know where ubuntu-tweak is hiding on irc?
